# Best kennel flooring



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Currently i have a kennel in my backyard , presently it has a dirt flooring i would like to install a type a flooring that doesn't get my dog so dirty and yet confortable at the same time . I tried grass and that lasted a whole 4 months before it all died . 

Thanks in Advance ! 
-Mike


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We used half cement and half pea stone gravel.

It worked nice because Beau would lay on the cement and use the stone to potty in. We also lined the stone with cement to contain it and make it "look nicer".

We then had the kennel surrounding the cement and stone with the cement part having a roof that was detachable, then the dog house on the outside with a "tunnel" to get in and out of.

I'll try to find a picture.

I like the cement and the stone because it is:

a.) easy to clean
b.) the stones can be replaced and or topped up when needed
c.) it gave two seperate areas for the dog 
d.) the cement was nice and cool in the summer when she would be in there (no more than an hour at a time though)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would get some horse stall mats so the dog had some cushioned area to lay on. Sloped Concrete/horsestall mat and a kuranda cot would be my choice.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We have the Kuranda cots and they work great for outside - should have mentioned that.. lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use custom cots and cheap coolaroo cots. Mine are up on concrete. I would be afraid of slipping in nasty weather so no horse stall mats in mine. I do have a large plywood shelter up on two by fours for them to rest on and shelter in (floor and roof). 

What works nice, but is more work than concrete, is cedar chips. they have the added benefit of keeping bugs at bay. Bugs do not like cedar. I did have the entire area full of wood chips to start with, cleaning that out was murder. When I put concrete down, the wood chip area was just the last 4'x14' section, sectioned off with a two by four by fourteen. It took four bricks of wood chips to fill it. They swell when they get wet, so it took many muck bucket trips to empty it. 

The dogs did potty in them. I cleaned poop every day, and then changed them every month or so. The used chips were put up underneath my tree trunks and deterred grass growth there. It worked nice. 

But now, it is cheaper and easier to just pick up the poo and hose it off.


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

wow those are all great ideas , thx guys ! has anyone used Astro turf grass ? Someone said they used astro turf for half there kennel and pea stones for the after half . wondering how that would work .


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

this was the grass i had been considering 
K9Grass - The artificial grass specifically designed for dogs!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not me -- never tried that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like pea stone, tho I must admit, my dogs haven't stayed in their kennel in YEARS, in fact the three I have now, never have)

The one thing I would caution, (from experience) is with a puppy, pea stone or stone ingestion. Masi was a big time stone eater, I thought I'd have to have her opened up because of the addiction she had for eating stones!! Luckily with perseverance and constant supervision, she outgrew it)


----------



## Michele/Ava (Dec 29, 2014)

HI,
Just wondering if you used the astro turf and how it worked out? 
We are desperately searching for appropriate flooring for our 7 month old German shepherd who is in an outdoor kennel daily in the northeast. She keeps ripping up the mats we've used.
Thanks for any input!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

welcome to the forum! i think it sucks to keep a dog outside in a kennel while you sleep in a comfy warm bed. take the dog inside is my input! very few others keep their dogs outside.

i don't want to be rude or scare you away so sorry for sounding rude. maybe a little more insight on your situation will help. it won't help much with me though.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Fake turf can be somewhat of a pain to clean! Especially if it is anything but solid
We use fake turf to get puppies used to pottying on grass and while it works great for potty traning, it can be a pain to clean thoroughly 

I would say do half gravel with horsemats on half so the dog can sleep and sit in ground without getting calluses. Kuranda beds are great for outdoor use and last forever 

Make sure he has an insulated dog house like an igloo. If he must be outside, make sure he has all necessary amenities - especially during rough weather


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My breeder has a platform built from treated lumber with holes drilled to put the kennel posts in. I want to do that with our kennel this coming summer.


----------

